# Viperkeeper 2011 Calendar



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

My 2011 Calendar is shipping now! $20.00 each including shipping for domestic (USA) sales, $28.00 USD for International. Additional calendars (up to 3) $15 each
Paypal to: [email protected] or mail a check to:

Deadly Beautiful Zoological
P.O. Box 322
Skippack, PA 19474-0322


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

u should put a pic of one of ur kitteh's in the calendar one year 

rgds
ed



Viperkeeper said:


> My 2011 Calendar is u should a pic of one of ur kitteh's in itshipping now! $20.00 each including shipping for domestic (USA) sales, $28.00 USD for International. Additional calendars (up to 3) $15 each
> Paypal to: [email protected] or mail a check to:
> 
> Deadly Beautiful Zoological
> ...


----------

